# 1236 hull for build



## amk (Oct 7, 2014)

anyone ever put a engine in a boat that small just curious. I have one in a 1648 and im looking to build another one and the only hull I currently have is a 1236 I think it may be a little small.


----------



## jsmoody (Oct 7, 2014)

Forgive me for this being my first post. I've got a 1236 with a 9.9 turned 15 on it. I was thinking about a small jet myself but after getting the motor running decent and putting it on the boat I quickly started looking for a bigger boat. I've almost sunk it twice in the last month just from letting the throttle off too fast. Unless you get a custom made one, they're just too small. There's a million and one ways to fill the thing up with water quickly.


----------



## openseat (Oct 7, 2014)

There is a guy around here that put a seadoo motor & pump into a 10ft jon. He has a few videos you can find on you tube if you search for "world's fastest duck boat". I almost bought it from him off of craigslist, but I think he was having too much fun with it to sell.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Oct 7, 2014)

https://youtu.be/Qb8VHz74EiM


----------



## amk (Oct 7, 2014)

smack I seen those ones they run in new Zealand but I think they have more surface area and higher sides my alumacraft 1236 would be sitting low like that fastest duck boat video ima do it anyway I may just rivet on some sheet aluminum to the sides to make it deeper


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Oct 7, 2014)

My little 1236 is pretty wet with a 15 Evinrude quartering waves. What about making it self bailing?


----------



## Sinkingfast (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm running a 1232 with a 56lb motor and I don't stop in waves...If I keep moving I'm good.

I was...I say was going to use 4" thin wall sewer pipe capped at the ends clamped under the gunnels. Not sure what would look worser..or more worser...sheet or sewer pipe..pipe would work better I think.


----------



## Y_J (Oct 7, 2014)

amk said:


> anyone ever put a engine in a boat that small just curious. I have one in a 1648 and im looking to build another one and the only hull I currently have is a 1236 I think it may be a little small.


I'm currently rebuilding a 1236 tin and had a 3.5 HP motor on it last time I used it. Did just fine until I leaned over to far. My DSLR Camera and Lens now retired to the bottom of the Chattahoochee river.
I now have a 4.5 HP motor on it's way to me right now. And looking for a 9.9 Evenrude to put on my boat. I'm putting a flat floor in the boat and from what I understand that helps stabilize the boat considerably.


----------



## southga (Nov 1, 2014)

I bought a 8 horse 4cycle this year. had a 25 on it last year. all I could afford at the time. 8 horse is a lot safer. 12/32 Jon boat


----------

